

Ask HN: How do you handle NDA'd projects and VCs? - frisco

I know VCs don't generally sign NDAs, and that your idea isn't so special, etc.-- but how do you handle discussions with VCs that are about work you're doing for an external client that's highly confidential, such that it wouldn't be the startup's call to disclose it?  If it's a source of revenue and a major consumer of engineering time it would obviously be of interest to the investor, but you're under NDA and can't discuss it.  What do you do in this situation?
======
wavesplash
Same as you would anyone else. You tell the VC that you can't discuss the
details. If they want details they have to sign the NDA for the 3rd party
company. You can always talk about the commitment in general terms (revenue
vs. time spent) and if it's strategic to the growth of the company. The rest
of the details don't matter much unless the 3rd party is in their portfolio or
a competing portfolio.

------
answerly
It might make sense to be open with the client about your motives and try to
get them to help you determine what type of information related to the
relationship they are comfortable with you sharing with potential investors.
You run the risk that they tell you not to disclose anything at all, but
knowing that upfront is probably better than disclosing too much without their
knowledge/approval.

